# Lian Li pc-o11 dynamic gute Kühleistung?



## Cameleon222 (8. September 2018)

*Lian Li pc-o11 dynamic gute Kühleistung?*

Hallo

Ich überlege mir das lian li pc-o11 dynamic zu kaufen. Ich bin mir nur bei den Temperaturen nicht sicher. Ich würde einen 360 Radiator an der Seite einbaue wo die Lüfter (3x120mm) die Luft nach draußen pusten. Dann noch 3 120mm Lüfter oben. Und unten 3 120mm die Luft ins Gehäuse bringen. Könnte ich damit eine gute cpu und gpu kühlung erreichen? Die cpu wäre ein I7 8700k 5Ghz geköpft und mit Flüssigmetall versehen. Gpu wäre die rtx 2080ti und wakü wäre die be quiet silent loop 360.

Ich würde hauptsächlich alles mögliche an games zocken also vom Grafikschlachtschiff bis zum retro spiel.


----------



## Ryle (8. September 2018)

*AW: Lian Li pc-o11 dynamic gute Kühleistung?*

Bin kein Fan von solchen eckigen Brutkästen, aber wenn dir das Design gefällt dann go for it. Radiatoren würde ich immer mit Frischluft füttern, also lass den Radiator in der Seite lieber ansaugen. Dann hast du zwar Überdruck im Case, aber das macht ja nichts, bedeutet schon weniger Staub im Gehäuse. Dafür hast du bessere CPU Temperaturen, und die GPU dürfte wegen des Airflow Designs auch keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Cameleon222 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Lian Li pc-o11 dynamic gute Kühleistung?*



Ryle schrieb:


> Bin kein Fan von solchen eckigen Brutkästen, aber wenn dir das Design gefällt dann go for it. Radiatoren würde ich immer mit Frischluft füttern, also lass den Radiator in der Seite lieber ansaugen. Dann hast du zwar Überdruck im Case, aber das macht ja nichts, bedeutet schon weniger Staub im Gehäuse. Dafür hast du bessere CPU Temperaturen, und die GPU dürfte wegen des Airflow Designs auch keine Probleme haben.



Mh ok könntest du sonst noch Gehäuse empfehlen die gute  airflow Möglichkeiten bieten?


----------



## Ryle (8. September 2018)

*AW: Lian Li pc-o11 dynamic gute Kühleistung?*

In Sachen Airflow ist das Dynamic sicher nicht falsch, auch wenn die Front leider zu ist. GPU Temperaturen sollten aber recht gut sein und durch den Radiator in der Seite fallen CPU Temperaturen sicher auch ganz gut aus. Wahrscheinlich nicht das leiseste Case und mir persönlich gefällt das Design einfach nicht, aber das ist eben Geschmackssache. Airflow Gehäuse sind bauartbedingt nie besonders schick. Kommt eben darauf an, was genau man will.

Eines der besten Cases vom Airflow her ist immer noch das Corsair 450D oder auch 750D in der Airflow Edition. Verarbeitung bzw. Materialstärke ist aber nicht besonders. Ansonsten ein Fractal Meshify C oder auch Define C, die sind auch sehr kompakt und es sollte trotzdem alles rein passen. Letzteres bietet für ein gedämmtes Case recht ordentliche Temperaturen und ist sehr schlicht. Das neue Phanteks Evolv X soll wohl auch besser geworden sein was den Airflow angeht, mangels Verfügbarkeit kann ich das aber nicht beurteilen. Dort stimmt allerdings Konzept und Materialqualität.


----------



## Cameleon222 (8. September 2018)

*AW: Lian Li pc-o11 dynamic gute Kühleistung?*



Ryle schrieb:


> In Sachen Airflow ist das Dynamic sicher nicht falsch, auch wenn die Front leider zu ist. GPU Temperaturen sollten aber recht gut sein und durch den Radiator in der Seite fallen CPU Temperaturen sicher auch ganz gut aus. Wahrscheinlich nicht das leiseste Case und mir persönlich gefällt das Design einfach nicht, aber das ist eben Geschmackssache. Airflow Gehäuse sind bauartbedingt nie besonders schick. Kommt eben darauf an, was genau man will.
> 
> Eines der besten Cases vom Airflow her ist immer noch das Corsair 450D oder auch 750D in der Airflow Edition. Verarbeitung bzw. Materialstärke ist aber nicht besonders. Ansonsten ein Fractal Meshify C oder auch Define C, die sind auch sehr kompakt und es sollte trotzdem alles rein passen. Letzteres bietet für ein gedämmtes Case recht ordentliche Temperaturen und ist sehr schlicht. Das neue Phanteks Evolv X soll wohl auch besser geworden sein was den Airflow angeht, mangels Verfügbarkeit kann ich das aber nicht beurteilen. Dort stimmt allerdings Konzept und Materialqualität.



OK werde mir die Gehäuse mal angucken. Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.


----------

